

Keep up with the latest research in Computer Science - sideproject
http://www.elseif.net

======
hardwaresofton
So other than what the others have said, which I think is pretty reasonable
(weird unattributed quotes and no about page, etc).

What you should maybe do is show content. If you don't have the userbase
filled with tens of people ready to sing your praises, or you don't really
want to put aside time to think up copy for extra about/contact pages, at
least give the user a glimpse as to why they can't live without the service

You could have like an 'editor's weekly pick' of like 4 or 5 articles, that
you think a lot of people are interested in, and give a preview of what your
browsing features (or at least what the articles) look like. Then, people have
a reason to want to sign up, right?

[EDIT] - editted for pretentious-ness, hopefully I got all of it out

~~~
mtdewcmu
"[EDIT] - editted for pretentious-ness, hopefully I got all of it out" \-
Appreciated. :)

------
Aldream
<Personal opinion> No example, no About page, anonymous subjective quotes,...
Less superlatives and more details would make it look more like a genuine
service and less like a scam.

------
sbt
I would like to sign up for this service, but I am unwilling to until it shows
me examples of what emails I will receive.

------
deftnerd
The quotes on the home page don't have a closing quotation mark, and are not
attributed to any people.

